# Vomiting in 2ww



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi has anyone been vomiting in thier 2ww? I have, this normal?  Am worried it is upsetting my embrios.

Thanks, kerrie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello 

I've not had vomiting but have had nausea through 2ww.  Both can be side effects of the meds (progesterone & HCG trigger especially)....as can the frequent peeing I noticed you mention on another thread.

Your little embies will be snug and tight and no amount of throwing up, sneezing, coughing or similar will dislodge them.  Think of them as mini mini mini grains of rice....and your womb like a deflated balloon with the lining like a jam sandwich...those embies are all sticky, held in a sticky womb....wierd analogy I know but that's sort of how one of the nurses described to me when we started out with IVF and it helped me kinda visualise things...all snug in there !!

However, if you are vomiting regularly it certainly wouldn't hurt to give your clinic a call to have your mind put at rest.  Did you have lots of follicles and then lots of eggs collected ?  Were your E2 (oestradiol) levels high ?  Only ask as wondering if you were risk of OHSS at all....not trying to scare you but wondering how you were feeling overall, not just the vomiting...any tightness in chest, shortness of breath ?  If you don't have any of these then personally I'd put it down to the progesterone and the remains of HCG injection....but please call clinic if you're concerned.

Lots of luck
Natasha


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Natasha, 

That is a great help, thank you! Great way of visulizing too!  

I had 10 follicles and 7 eggs collected and only 2 were good enough to use. My E2 levels are all ok. So it is prob just the drugs as you say. 

Thank you   
Kerrie
x


----------

